#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 手機軟體

## 幻魂血牙

是否可以做狼樂的手機軟體呢??
因為我覺得如果有手機軟體
大家就可以手機拿出來看一下就好了

----------


## 帕格薩斯

手機app的確是不錯的點子，可惜應該很難達成吧...?
本宅是覺得，從發想設計寫出程序到完成及多次試用偵錯，不是件簡單的事。或許以後會出現，但是私覺得可能性不高
不過真的有就太好了，支持噬血さん的點子:3

----------


## 神威白霜

是真的好想有個狼樂園專屬的APP
不過我問了同樣是媒體數位設計科的學長們
他們都說社群網站的APP是很棒但又是不容易完成的
不過能成功的機率也有55%

畢業後若可以成功考上媒體數位設計系的話
吾會想辦法設計出屬於我們狼樂園的APP
還可以的話還想出遊戲

噬血的提議真的很棒
也是值得去研究的
謝謝你喔噬血

----------


## 狼王白牙

http://www.vbulletin.com/en/mobile/

美金 199 元，而且不是買了之後就好，還要自己設計界面  :wuffer_thpt: 

不過，如果有狼之樂園同名的 APP 有誰想要開發，就請高手踴躍提供想法及實作了。

----------


## 幻魂血牙

抱歉那麼晚才回
老實說我也是因為看到有人說:如果能做社群網站 那有多好
我也是突然想到!诶對 狼樂說不定可以做手機APP
有了這想法後 我就想來貼個文看看有沒有高手可以做
不過沒關係 機會總是有的 
說不定哪天有個新獸是高手
幫忙做了手機軟體 
以上是我的想像

----------

